#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Здоровье >  > > >  >  >  Веганский фашизм шагает по Европе

## Eugeny

Шестнадцатилетний Хашим попал в больницу с сотрясением мозга, его избили сверстники. Полиция рассматривала версии расовой и религиозной нетерпимости, пока не выяснилось, что юного бельгийца покалечили за "трупоедство" - он просто не разделял веганские взгляды своих одноклассников. Хашим оказался единственным среди них, кто не отказался от употребления в пищу мяса.

Во многих группах молодежи в Европе и США веганы давно стали большинством, и к их попыткам убедить всех окружающих в отказе от животной пищи общество относилось спокойно. Но к насилию на почве веганства европейцы оказались совершенно не готовы.

Жертвами "веганских патрулей" в Лондоне стали десятки женщин, рискнувших выйти на улицы в шубах из натурального меха: раньше шубу могли облить краской или порезать, теперь все чаще отбирают и кошелек, а вместо краски в лицо могут плеснуть кислотой. Сорокалетний служащий пожарного депо выходя ил мясной лавки, где купил говяжий стейк, был избит и связан, а на лбу у него заточкой вырезали "мучитель животных". Люди часто становятся жертвами агрессивных веганов на пикниках, в лесах и парках, где рядом нет полиции, группы подростков избивают расслабившиеся компании, готовящие мясо на огне. Каждые выходные в клиники привозят людей, получивших ожог лица об жаровню, побои, ножевые ранения и ожоги от перцового газа - все они стали жертвами нападений веганов в черных масках, которые называют себя "веганской полицией" и при помощи бит и заточек перевоспитывают любителей жаренного мяса.

Веганское лобби столь сильно, что многие фермеры отказываются от выращивания коров, кто-то из страха, кто-то в связи с падением спроса на мясо. Один бельгиец рассказал в своем блоге, что перестал выращивать быков породы "Ангус", после того, как на его доме и коровниках красной краской начали писать "живодер" и "убийца", произошло несколько поджогов, спрос на мясо по стране за последние годы упал, а его дочери начали угрожать в школе. Теперь он полностью поменял структуру хозяйства и выращивает томаты, бобы и фасоль. Многие хозяйства разорились или были проданы владельцами. Европейцы все чаще отказываются от мяса.

Если раньше в школах ученикам предлагали несколько обычных блюд, одно халяльное и одно веганское, то теперь в некоторых муниципалитетах остается выбирать между четырьмя веганскими и одним халяльным. Попечительские советы тоже часто состоят из веганов и способствуют воспитанию детей в этой субкультуре. Через десять - двадцать лет веганы в Евросоюзе и на Севере США составят подавляющее большинство. Это стало заметно и по заведениям общепита, которые предлагают все больше немясных блюд.

При этом некоторые ученые отмечают, что агрессивность и нетерпимость веганов к инакомыслящим на прямую связаны с набором веществ, которые они получают, а именно растительных белков. И через пару десятков лет исламская угроза может оказаться совершенно несерьезной, перед нависающей угрозой веганского фашизма. Не исключено, что употребление мяса может стать тяжелым преступлением, а экономические изменения, связанные с веганизацией цивилизованного мира принесут последствия, сравнимые с атомной войной.

Источник http://pora-valit.livejournal.com/1241780.html

----------

Алексей Каверин (11.08.2013)

----------


## Алексей Каверин

Мало били ) 
Его страдание ничто по сравнению со смертью и адскими муками 1000+ ЖЗ которых он убьёт за свою никчёмную жизнь. 

У меня мать работала как-то на скотобойне, если хотите могу показать вам плод ваших действий в наглядной форме.

А вообще:
Веган-джихад аун дэй, веган-джихад еверидэй )

----------


## Eugeny

> Мало били ) 
> Его страдание ничто по сравнению со смертью и адскими муками 1000+ ЖЗ которых он убьёт за свою никчёмную жизнь. 
> 
> У меня мать работала как-то на скотобойне, если хотите могу показать вам плод ваших действий в наглядной форме.
> 
> А вообще:
> Веган-джихад аун дэй, веган-джихад еверидэй )


Алексей, вам надо выбивать пагубные воззрения из головы, как доктор из Собачьего сердца советовал. Вы пишите 1000 жс которых он убьёт, но в статье указано, что он просто не разделял веганские взгляды,и употреблял мясо, а не самолично убивал ЖС. Вам с такими взглядами надо в Джайны идти.

----------

Фил (12.08.2013)

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> Алексей, вам надо выбивать пагубные воззрения из головы, как доктор из Собачьего сердца советовал. Вы пишите 1000 жс которых он убьёт, но в статье указано, что он просто не разделял веганские взгляды,и употреблял мясо, а не самолично убивал ЖС. Вам с такими взглядами надо в Джайны идти.


Да не, питайтесь чем хотите, дело хозяйское.

Мне, если честно, уже всё равно кто что ест, воокруг меня одни трупоеды (не считая мать) как на работе так и везде, а доказывать что-то кому-то смысла нет, взывать отвращение за столом и стыд за себя - тоже не хорошо. К томуже не исключенно что мне самому придётся, порой, есть плоть после острижения.

Но тем не менее, я не смог удержаться и не потроллить немного эту тему подлив огонька )) да и доставить лично вам немного удовольствия, показав свою раздрожённость, ибо понимаю что у вас на меня зуб из за того что я против того что вы нацист, фашист и сектант.

Что касается самой темы - знаю что в Германии и Англии сильное лобби зелёных и прочих хиппи-маргиналов типо веганов (и в США тоже вроде шевелятся немного), во Франции такого не наблюдаю, зелёных и всякого рода веганов тут не любят и не понимают. 

А вообще - кушайте на здоровье) И веганам и не-веганам - всем бон аппети!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Eugeny

> Да не, питайтесь чем хотите, дело хозяйское.
> 
> Мне, если честно, уже всё равно кто что ест, воокруг меня одни трупоеды (не считая мать) как на работе так и везде, а доказывать что-то кому-то смысла нет, взывать отвращение за столом и стыд за себя - тоже не хорошо. К томуже не исключенно что мне самому придётся, порой, есть плоть после острижения.
> 
> Но тем не менее, я не смог удержаться и не потроллить немного эту тему подлив огонька )) да и доставить лично вам немного удовольствия, показав свою раздрожённость, ибо понимаю что у вас на меня зуб из за того что я против того что вы нацист, фашист и сектант.
> 
> Что касается самой темы - знаю что в Германии и Англии сильное лобби зелёных и прочих хиппи-маргиналов типо веганов (и в США тоже вроде шевелятся немного), во Франции такого не наблюдаю, зелёных и всякого рода веганов тут не любят и не понимают. 
> 
> А вообще - кушайте на здоровье) И веганам и не-веганам - всем бон аппети!


Забавное у вас мнение обо мне сложилось, я вижу вы спец по построению мнений, которые не соответствуют действительности. Так как вы склонны любую тему превращать во флейм и флуд тему закрываю.

----------

Алексей Каверин (11.08.2013)

----------


## Ануруддха

Ссылку бы на оригинальную статью в уважаемом издании, а то выглядит как "желтая пресса" в особенности "оригинальный" заголовок. А пока тема закрывается, ссылку можно прислать в личные сообщения.

----------

AndyZ (12.08.2013), Алексей Каверин (11.08.2013), Аньезка (11.08.2013), Джнянаваджра (12.08.2013), Дхармананда (12.08.2013), Игорь Лещенко (11.08.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (12.08.2013)

----------

